# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ترحيب خاص بالصفوة  فخرى حسن

## musab aljak

*اخيرا فخرى حسن بيننا فى منبر كل المريخاب اون لاين ..

رحبو معى بالاخ الغالى فى داره ..


*

----------


## عوض الشجرة

*[QUOTE=musab aljak;365087]اخيرا فخرى حسن بيننا فى منبر كل المريخاب اون لاين ..

رحبو معى بالاخ الغالى فى داره ..




مليون مرحب بالاخ فخري ونورة المكان
وتسلم الأخ مصعب ومرحب بالجميع
*

----------


## سامرين

*اهلا بك ياصفوه نتمنى ان تجد فى دوحتنا مايفيدك والزعيم وان تكون خير اضافه لاون لاين.
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا فخري اهلا بك وبافكارك في ديارك
اتمني ان تجد كل ما يسعدك ونجد منك ما يفيد مسيرة الزعيم
...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مرحب بالصفوة فخري  الدار دارك وكلنا اخوانك
و نحن في انتظار ابداعاتك
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حبابو حبابو
مرحبتين حباو
فى اون لاين دارو
وبين الصفوة عزو وأحبابو ,,,
*

----------


## رشيدي

*مرحب حبابك بين اهلك
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*الف مرحب بيك حبابك يا صفوه ، نورت بيتك و مطرحك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرحبا الحبيب فخري
حللت بيننا اهلا ونزلت علينا سهلا

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مرحبتين حبابك يافخري منور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا الف مرحب بالاخ فخري 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مرحبتيييييييييييييين حبيبنا فكرى
*

----------


## Deimos

*مرحباً به في داره دار الصفوة ...

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا وغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اهلا ومرحبا بك
منور الدنيا

*

----------


## zahababeker

*حباب الاستاذ فخري ومليون مراحب .
 وأها حزنك على الشاشة البلورية ما خف شوية ؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*رحبنابو ولسه ما ظهر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*صاحب قلم رائع و احساس مرهف و قلم قوي في انتظار ظهوره في المنبر و بالتاكيد هو منزله 


الف مرحب حباب فخري 

*

----------

